# Ошибка XML::Parser

## axce1

Приобновлении мира выскочила такая ошибка и ни как не могу ее побороть. 

Поиск решиния в инете не помог  :Sad: 

```
>>> Emerging (2 of 3) dev-util/intltool-0.40.5

 * intltool-0.40.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking intltool-0.40.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.40.5/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.40.5/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.40.5/work/intltool-0.40.5 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for perl... /usr/local/bin/perl

checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.40.5/work/intltool-0.40.5/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-util/intltool-0.40.5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2094:  Called _eapi0_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  607:  Called econf

 *               ebuild.sh, line  543:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.40.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.40.5/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

----------

## ba

emerge dev-perl/XML-Parser видимо

----------

## axce1

неее... он стоит, пересобирал его не помогло

----------

## ba

 *axce1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> checking for perl... /usr/local/bin/perl
> ```
> ...

 

а откуда у тебя такой взялся?

----------

## axce1

это 5.8.9 перл он как-то через cpan вытянулся когда модули ставили

----------

## ba

 *axce1 wrote:*   

> это 5.8.9 перл он как-то через cpan вытянулся когда модули ставили

 

убери его бинарник на время пересборки например... а вообще плюс еще один перл (да еще не из портажа) в системе может многое сломать...

либо еще вариант поставить XML::Parser cpan-ом под тот перл...

----------

## axce1

 *Quote:*   

> а вообще плюс еще один перл (да еще не из портажа) в системе может многое сломать... 

 

сам не рад этому, кое что исправил из его поломанного, но ни как не мог подумать что он так загадит систему

машина на работе находится, в понедельник по пробую о результах отпишусь

----------

## axce1

Млин не вышло  :Sad: 

cpan вообще сказал что не знает такого

```

cpan> install XML:Parser                                                        

CPAN: Storable loaded ok

Going to read /root/.cpan/Metadata

  Database was generated on Sun, 15 Mar 2009 13:26:54 GMT

Warning: Cannot install XML:Parser, don't know what it is.

Try the command

    i /XML:Parser/

to find objects with matching identifiers.

```

Насчет перла, "убрал" его, не помогло

```

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.40.5/work/intltool-0.40.5/config.log

```

----------

## ba

 *axce1 wrote:*   

> cpan> install XML:Parser

 

cpan> install XML::Parser

 *axce1 wrote:*   

> Насчет перла, "убрал" его, не помогло
> 
> ```
> 
> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
> ...

 

а пересобирать после этого dev-perl/XML-Parser пробовал?

----------

## axce1

после пересборки XML-Parser ошибка больше появлялась.

----------

